# Solo/mute in Dorico 4 strange behavior



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

I must be doing something wrong here... created a woodwind quintet, five tracks correctly displayed. Noteperformer is loaded and sounds fine, but the solo/mute (in Play tab) buttons don't work as expected. If I solo the flute, all the other instruments get soloed, and the same when flute is muted. I have also tried to use Vienna ensemble pro as an external vst, but the same happens. When soloing a track all get soloed... seems like VEP is treated as a single channel, indeed if I change say the pan of track one VEP as a whole gets panned.
What am I doing wrong?

PS the drop down menu where I want to choose the VST instrument desn't allow me to scroll to the bottom, where VEP is, not with the mouse wheel or the keyboard arrows, I need to open dorico in my vertical second monitor in order to reach the bottom


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 18, 2022)

With Noteperformer you have to use it's own interface mixer. Click on the instrument edit button to bring up the interface. Each one can have up to 16 instruments so their might be multiple instances.


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> With Noteperformer you have to use it's own interface mixer. Click on the instrument edit button to bring up the interface. Each one can have up to 16 instruments so their might be multiple instances.


thank you, yes that's a workaround, but not a solution... what's the use of those solo/mute buttons then? And, I host all my instruments in VEP, and that doesn't work


----------



## sundrowned (Jan 18, 2022)

I haven't done it myself but I think the way to combine noteperformer with VEPro hosted instruments is to send the noteperformer audio from dorico to VEPro and then back again with the other instruments. I think there's some detail in the dorico forum.



> what's the use of those solo/mute buttons then?


It works as expected with standard hosted intruments, just not with noteperformer.


----------



## Wagnersliszt (Jan 18, 2022)

Haven't really taken it to task yet but here's hoping it's not a bug. Midi stuff in PLAY looks impressive. I've just replicated what you did with the flute (Mute then Solo) and it appears to work ok from this end Rob. Go to "PLAY select deactivate all solo states" Go to "PLAY select deactivate all mute states"


----------



## sinkd (Jan 18, 2022)

May be related to this issue with multiple channels on the same port:








DORICO 4, its MIXER and PLAY mode


First and foremost, Dorico 4, in my opinion, is a gigantic improvement in comparison with 3.5 and for that chapeau bas for Steinberg team. Unfortunately there is a persisting problem coming from 3.5 version, the Mixer and the Play mode. To illustrate, I use Vienna Ensemble Pro 7 with my...




forums.steinberg.net


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> I haven't done it myself but I think the way to combine noteperformer with VEPro hosted instruments is to send the noteperformer audio from dorico to VEPro and then back again with the other instruments. I think there's some detail in the dorico forum.
> 
> 
> It works as expected with standard hosted intruments, just not with noteperformer.


nor with VEP, as I said


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

Wagnersliszt said:


> Haven't really taken it to task yet but here's hoping it's not a bug. Midi stuff in PLAY looks impressive. I've just replicated what you did with the flute (Mute then Solo) and it appears to work ok from this end Rob. Go to "PLAY select deactivate all solo states" Go to "PLAY select deactivate all mute states"


thank you, tried that, nothing changes


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

sinkd said:


> May be related to this issue with multiple channels on the same port:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Damon, related but not the same...


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2022)

what I understand of it, is that channels in Dorico mixer are actual audio channels, so if instruments in VEP are coming from the same audio ch they will be mixed on ch 1. Tried assigning a different stereo pair to each instrument and it works... unfortunately with 60 or so instruments coming from VEP that's not a viable option. I'd have preferred mixer channels to solo/mute midi from the score instead of audio, like Cubase does.


----------

